# So I was asked to do an event...



## Kwenami (Jun 23, 2016)

...and sell photos for the first time (based on an equivalent event I shot while visiting for fun/practice)  The owner is of a different area, so I don't have as many arenas to cover, but the dogs are more advanced and will be moving much faster. 

I'm super excited. It's agility-so fast paced dog sport. This is what I enjoy taking photos of most and I find even editing them to be very rewarding because I love the sport. 

Given my limited gear setup, I'm a tad nervous that with my slow focus I might miss focus on a few dogs since it can be pretty fast paced. Suggestions would be welcome, though I was able to salvage a lot last time I'm more fussy since I want every dog to get a good photo  Hopefully it'll stay very bright out (I start at 4) and the sun won't set until much later so that compensates for a lot (weather forcast is good). 

Are there promotional materials I should bring? How should I go about selling the actual photos once they've been sorted and edited? I've seen photographers do events at 5k fun races to sell (sort of similar setup, I'm thinking, given it will be individual people wanting individual photos), but do they actually get photos of everybody? Is there a way to smooth the process since I don't expect to be making much? I do have a basic portfolio website set up already, but no business cards and the like. I only recently graduated university and am job hunting otherwise, so there's lots of options to explore. I'm mostly stuck on how to market and get images to people-last time friends of friends tagged everyone's dogs on a Facebook album, so I got everyone photos to share for fun  Since I'll be watermarking this set to sell, I don't think that will work as well. 

Lastly...is there any gaping hole that I'm missing? I have written permission and request from the owner of the space we're using to take and sell photos (it was her offer that convinced me, not that THAT was difficult).


----------



## tirediron (Jun 23, 2016)

What I would do in this case would be to create a gallery link on my website, make up a bunch of cards, probably bigger than business cards, say 3x5 or some similar convenient size and on the card have the link, your contact information and maybe prices.  If you want to get really slick, put a QR code on the card.  When you post the images, make sure you post them low resolution (400 pixels long side, and 72 PPI max) with a large, low opacity water-mark or everyone will just grab them off the 'site.  I wouldn't count on making a lot of sales, but you should get some.  I would put a few teasers on social media too, with links back to your 'for sale' gallery.


----------



## Designer (Jun 23, 2016)

Kwenami said:


> Are there promotional materials I should bring? How should I go about selling the actual photos once they've been sorted and edited? I've seen photographers do events at 5k fun races to sell (sort of similar setup, I'm thinking, given it will be individual people wanting individual photos), but do they actually get photos of everybody? Is there a way to smooth the process since I don't expect to be making much? I do have a basic portfolio website set up already, but no business cards and the like.


Print up two or three of your best photos at 8 x 10 or larger.  Print them on photo paper and a cheap frame if you have some.  Draw up your own "business card" as tirediron has suggested.  You can print 4 4x5s per sheet on regular copy paper.  Reference your website, some prices for a typical enlargement, and be sure to add in shipping charges for the prints.  You want them to order prints from you, so don't sell any electronic files.  Assign a unique number to each image online to facilitate customers telling you which ones they want.  Ideally, you would get each and every dog plus some crowd pictures, but frankly, you'll miss a few, sorry.


----------



## Kwenami (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm a bit late to get large prints done on this one but..for future events, do you usually carry stuff around then? I'm guessing I'll be moving around quiet a bit to get more varied photos. I feel like carrying a few frames around with me while taking photos would be...its own challenge. 



Designer said:


> Ideally, you would get each and every dog plus some crowd pictures, but frankly, you'll miss a few, sorry.



I feel better knowing that I can miss a few and still do okay, but I think it's probably a natural worry since I want people to be happy with the photos. I'd have done this event whether paid photos or not so I'm less worried about the money, more worried about making people happy with awesome images I think.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 23, 2016)

Kwenami said:


> I'm a bit late to get large prints done on this one but..for future events, do you usually carry stuff around then? I'm guessing I'll be moving around quiet a bit to get more varied photos. I feel like carrying a few frames around with me while taking photos would be...its own challenge.


I have a big (Read, "BIG") Rubbermaid tub which has all of my "selling" stuff in it:  Rack cards & stands, sample images (framed, metal, canvas, etc), LOTS of business cards, signs, etc.  I also have a 2x4 folding table that I can set up with all of that stuff, and my portfolio on it. 

As far as the shooting goes.  Liaise with the event organizers before hand and ensure you know (as best you can) what the plan for the day is; how the events will be run, which events happen when, when prizes/awards will be given out, etc, etc.  Also make sure you know if there are any "celebrities" - I did a BMX event the other day at which a local "star" was in attendance.  To me he was just another young-20s guy with long hair and a scruffy beard, but to the kids in the crowd he was someone... if I hadn't asked, it wouldn't have occurred to pay him any attention (he wasn't riding in the event, just attending). 

Scout the location(s) before hand.  Pay attention to lighting, shadows, etc.  You may find that the perfect shooting location just isn't going to work because the animals will be backlit (or whatever).  If you do all of this beforehand, the shoot will be a breeze; you will know what you're going to do, and all you have to do is do it.  In short:  "Plan the shoot, shoot the plan!"


----------



## Kwenami (Jun 23, 2016)

tirediron said:


> I have a big (Read, "BIG") Rubbermaid tub which has all of my "selling" stuff in it:  Rack cards & stands, sample images (framed, metal, canvas, etc), LOTS of business cards, signs, etc.  I also have a 2x4 folding table that I can set up with all of that stuff, and my portfolio on it.
> 
> As far as the shooting goes.  Liaise with the event organizers before hand and ensure you know (as best you can) what the plan for the day is; how the events will be run, which events happen when, when prizes/awards will be given out, etc, etc.  Also make sure you know if there are any "celebrities" - I did a BMX event the other day at which a local "star" was in attendance.  To me he was just another young-20s guy with long hair and a scruffy beard, but to the kids in the crowd he was someone... if I hadn't asked, it wouldn't have occurred to pay him any attention (he wasn't riding in the event, just attending).
> 
> Scout the location(s) before hand.  Pay attention to lighting, shadows, etc.  You may find that the perfect shooting location just isn't going to work because the animals will be backlit (or whatever).  If you do all of this beforehand, the shoot will be a breeze; you will know what you're going to do, and all you have to do is do it.  In short:  "Plan the shoot, shoot the plan!"



Do you drag it around with you, or have an assistant around to help with this? Given it's the first time I'm selling I'm not as worried about a great setup but I want something practical that will help me get photos to people after the fact. I'll upgrade for next time  

The celebrity question is a great idea! I know this is a fairly advanced trial so I will definitely make note of that for this and future reference. The way the trial runs I am familiar with, and prizes are usually done while the course changes are done (saves time) so I will have time to run back and forth without missing any action shots.

I was actually surprised at how easy it was to plan the last shoot I did of the same variety! But a good reminder nonetheless. Finding the special spot where I can see most of the course without people walking in front of their dogs is tricky, but people do 'walk the course' so i can see how it will go beforehand as well.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm strictly a one-man show, so it's all me as far as dragging and set-up.  One other thing I would suggest is have a nice, pre-printed form where people can 'sign up' to be notified about the pictures.  That allows you to start building a contact list and will help you market directly.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 23, 2016)

Kwenami said:


> I'm a bit late to get large prints done on this one but..for future events, do you usually carry stuff around then? I'm guessing I'll be moving around quiet a bit to get more varied photos. I feel like carrying a few frames around with me while taking photos would be...its own challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I shot dog agility I printed on site with a dye sub printer and had to have people to help me because most events had about 6 areanas,pre focus  on the jumps even my 1Dmk2's and 300 f2. 8 L had trouble keeping up focus

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Jun 23, 2016)

Try and keep your backgrounds as clean as possible 
One of mine Dog Vagas Ashbourne - Gary Clarke

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Jun 23, 2016)

Kwenami said:


> Do you drag it around with you, or have an assistant around to help with this?


Try to find a place to set up a small portable table with a few things on it.  A few photos, your contact information, a sign-up sheet, etc.  

If you don't think you can do that, get some friend to come along for free, as you can't afford to pay someone to be your assistant at this stage.


----------



## Kwenami (Jun 25, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Try and keep your backgrounds as clean as possible
> One of mine Dog Vagas Ashbourne - Gary Clarke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



Oh I definitely tried...I was less successful this time given the layout and sun I had but I think I did a decent job of capturing the atmosphere. 

Focus is definitely tricky to keep up with-I found I had more issues with the judge/handlers walking in front of their dogs for the 'money' shot because these course were tighter and more difficult to handle through. 

Also, the owner of the arena was running and sent emails out to all participants about there being a photographer for the event. She seemed really excited about getting everybody photos and other interest, so we'll see what happens! 

Now to edit 64 GB worth of photos....was about 5 hours and they were FAST ring stewards. I was definitely impressed. And exhausted!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 25, 2016)

Kwenami said:


> Now to edit 64 GB worth of photos....was about 5 hours and they were FAST ring stewards. I was definitely impressed. And exhausted!


64Gb????  Good gawd man..  even with a D800/810 that's 750+ images...  Methinks you might have been leaning a little to hard on that trigger.


----------



## Kwenami (Jul 4, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Kwenami said:
> 
> 
> > Now to edit 64 GB worth of photos....was about 5 hours and they were FAST ring stewards. I was definitely impressed. And exhausted!
> ...



Agreed. But I also have lower end gear, so more than half I usually toss due to motion blur or bad focus (I think I've spent a year and a half talking to people about this already and practicing...just need a few upgrades). it ended up being something like 2500 cut down to 700 that I actually liked enough to share despite a few flaws. That's also cutting out the handler's running in front of their dog for that split second I actually wanted the photo that wasn't anticipated. It happened more than I'd like to admit. The cutting didn't take much time, maybe an hour or two for the whole thing as a first run through. 

It was also 5 hours with zero breaks of shooting-these guy ran 7 different courses and the course changes were so fast that I blinked and there was a new setup and dog running already! 

I'm calling it practice, since I enjoy doing this type of thing and have lots of spare time on my hands for now. 

So many intense and happy faces.


----------



## Kwenami (Jul 4, 2016)

New question: Should I be sorting by dog? Some of the border collies are starting to blend together with how much they were running! Is there a more effective way of sorting? I know racers usually have bibs with a number....


----------



## tirediron (Jul 4, 2016)

Looks like you nailed that one (first time I've ever seen anything deliberately painted in  a CA colour scheme!  ).  As far as organizing, that could be tough. Do you get any sort of heat sheet or anything that tells you who's running in which event?  If you had that, then you could simply write the number on a piece of paper and shoot that as the first frame of the session, but other than that, unless they're wearing bibs...


----------



## gsgary (Jul 4, 2016)

Kwenami said:


> New question: Should I be sorting by dog? Some of the border collies are starting to blend together with how much they were running! Is there a more effective way of sorting? I know racers usually have bibs with a number....


When I was shooting events I used to shot a dog on about 4 sections of the coarse then I would take a shot of the grass so I knew that was the start of another dogs run

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwenami (Jul 9, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Kwenami said:
> 
> 
> > New question: Should I be sorting by dog? Some of the border collies are starting to blend together with how much they were running! Is there a more effective way of sorting? I know racers usually have bibs with a number....
> ...



There were times when the second dog was running so fast after the first ended that I'd miss the first of my series of shots that I had planned out. These guys were ridiculously fast! I've never seen so many volunteers! 

I've finished editing but I honestly have no idea how to host for people to purchase. I can post in a separate album on FB for the low-res watermarked images and have them comment on the one they want (since this is the first times I've done this, hosting a website for something that may not pan out whatsoever seems silly?). I have a free website created with my portfolio, but it seems to upgrade and allow people to shop i have to upload 'products' one at a time-no bulk options. I don't really want to pay 25$/month for one event that I could sell nothing at or have to take down every event because I can't afford the fee.  




tirediron said:


> Looks like you nailed that one (first time I've ever seen anything deliberately painted in  a CA colour scheme!  ).  As far as organizing, that could be tough. Do you get any sort of heat sheet or anything that tells you who's running in which event?  If you had that, then you could simply write the number on a piece of paper and shoot that as the first frame of the session, but other than that, unless they're wearing bibs...



I'm surprised at how many I nailed! Even the ones later in the evening worked out with a bit of editing, though I'm not as happy with them since my camera struggles with grain once you hit 800 (I needed to shoot at 1600 to not get too much motion blur in general). Is it better to stay later and do more edits, or quit earlier while I'm ahead? I think I have lots of shots but it's hard to gauge what will be loved on the first go.


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 10, 2016)

Agility can be quite a challenge to shoot, especially if the stewards are not really good and keep the board up to date for each event. If you can get a shot of the board you can get the names and numbers of the participants and then make a shot of the handler so you can get the number on their arm and then get the dog shots. The handler may handle more than one dog so the number is more critical than the person. I used to compete with Belgian Sheepdogs and ended up going with video since most handlers wanted to see how they were positioned on each jump. Made for great Blooper videos as they leaped and stumbled and fell trying to direct the dogs.....


----------



## Kwenami (Jul 10, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> Agility can be quite a challenge to shoot, especially if the stewards are not really good and keep the board up to date for each event. If you can get a shot of the board you can get the names and numbers of the participants and then make a shot of the handler so you can get the number on their arm and then get the dog shots. The handler may handle more than one dog so the number is more critical than the person. I used to compete with Belgian Sheepdogs and ended up going with video since most handlers wanted to see how they were positioned on each jump. Made for great Blooper videos as they leaped and stumbled and fell trying to direct the dogs.....



I've never seen an agility run with armband numbers, but this is a great idea. There were definitely multiple dogs being run by the same handler. The board was up to date but far-I barely had time to change a battery for this particular event, but others this would work much more easily for. 

I like the video idea too-I've been more interested in videography lately than usual-but I REALLY like action photos. I wish I could do both easily-I feel like people wouldn't buy videos as much as want to see them once or twice for analyzing, though?

Guys, I just got asked if I could do a discount if they buy 10. I agreed to a small price drop since the thought of potentially selling 10 photos to a single person for this being my first shoot took me off guard (and I priced things well enough that this isn't a big deal)-this is awesomeee.


----------

